# Was darf ein Ingenieur



## eYe (16 März 2009)

Moin,

ich lausche des öfteren Diskussionen in denen zur Sprache kommt das Ingenieure beispielsweise keine Steckdose bei der Oma nebenan installieren dürfen, dass darf nur von einem Elektroinstallateur gemacht werden...

Nun stellt sich mir erstens die Frage ob das stimmt und zweitens was ein Ingenieur denn dann darf?

Beispiel Ausbildung:

Abitur und dann Studium mit Abschluß Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Elektrotechnik, Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik


Was darf dieser Mensch nun im folgenden Beispiel tun:

Es soll eine Flaschenabfüllanlage angeboten, projektiert, CAD, aufgebaut, programmiert, visualisiert und inbetrieb genommen werden.

Darf er das Angebot machen?
Darf er projektieren (Hardware aussuchen)?
Darf er in CAD die Zeichnungen machen? (Nur nach Vorlage oder komplett eigenständig?)
Darf er den Schaltschrank sägen, bohren und verdrahten?
Darf er die Steuerung programmieren?
Darf er die Visualisierung erstellen?
Darf er die inbetriebnahme machen?


3 Jahre später wnscht der Kunde eine Änderung in der Steuerung, vor Ort wird festgestellt das ein Schütz defekt ist. Darf dieser Mensch das Schütz tauschen?



Ich freue mich über jede Meinung, aber am besten sind natürlich jene die ihre Aussage mit Quellenangaben unterstreichen


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2009)

> ich lausche des öfteren Diskussionen in denen zur Sprache kommt das Ingenieure beispielsweise keine Steckdose bei der Oma nebenan installieren dürfen, dass darf nur von einem Elektroinstallateur gemacht werden...



Das hat mit Elektroinstallateur eher weniger zu tun, sondern mit der Eintragung beim EVU, selbst ein "normaler" Elektroinstallateur dürfte es privat nicht oder wenn er nicht in einer Fa. beschäftigt ist, die beim EVU eingetragen ist.
Hat der Ingenieure einen Installationsausweis und ist beim EVU eingetragen, darf er das natürlich auch.

Damit ergibt sich eigentlich auch die Antwort auf Deine anderen Fragen, kommt ebend auf die Fa. an...machen kann er alles....


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2009)

Hier noch ein Nachweis

§ 13 Abs. 2 Satz 2

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/nav/gesamt.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 März 2009)

Hier mal ein Link zur Maschinenbau- und Metall-Berufsgenossenschaft:

http://www.mmbg.de/PRESSE/SA02_03/aktuell_03.html

Das Thema gab es letztens mal bei Mikrocontroller.net:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/75733

Bis auf den Link zur BG kam aber auch mehr oder weniger nur Geschwafel bei rum ;-)

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (16 März 2009)

da will ich auch mal bißchen schwafeln: der ingenieur erwirbt mit dem studium keine schaltberechtigung - also darf demnach nur (schutz)kleinspannung schalten. (entsprechend 2006/95/EG Niederspannungsrichtlinie: <50V~ bzw. <75V-)

eine schaltberechtigung kann nachträglich natürlich erworben werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da will ich auch mal bißchen schwafeln: der ingenieur erwirbt mit dem studium keine schaltberechtigung - also darf demnach nur (schutz)kleinspannung schalten. (entsprechend 2006/95/EG Niederspannungsrichtlinie: <50V~ bzw. <75V-)
> 
> eine schaltberechtigung kann nachträglich natürlich erworben werden.


 
Das heisst der Herr Ing. darf keinen Motorschutzschalter einschalten um einen FU Inbetrieb zunehmen ???? Das kann nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## vierlagig (16 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das heisst der Herr Ing. darf keinen Motorschutzschalter einschalten um einen FU Inbetrieb zunehmen ???? Das kann nicht sein, oder ?


 
IMHO ist die gesetzeslage so, ja.
lasse mich hier aber gern durch entsprechende verweise eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das heisst der Herr Ing. darf keinen Motorschutzschalter einschalten um einen FU Inbetrieb zunehmen ???? Das kann nicht sein, oder ?



Das wäre ja bedienen und nicht Errichten von E-Anlagen!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Das wäre ja bedienen und nicht Errichten von E-Anlagen!!


 

ok.... aber was ist dann "schalten" ??? Und jetzt sag nicht der Hauptschalter. Den brauch ich auch wenn ich an einem FU arbeite.....


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

Mit schalten ist dann wohl das freischalten und wieder zuschalten einer zwischendurch befummelten E-Analge an das EVU-Netz gemeint. Plombenzange usw.
*vde*und das auch!!


----------



## eYe (16 März 2009)

Mich würde speziell nochmal die konkrete Antwort auf zwei von meinen Fragen interessieren:



> Darf er in CAD die Zeichnungen machen? (Nur nach Vorlage oder komplett eigenständig?)






> 3 Jahre später wünscht der Kunde eine Änderung in der Steuerung, vor Ort wird festgestellt das ein Schütz defekt ist. Darf dieser Mensch das Schütz tauschen?


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

Wenn er sich das zutraut, warum nicht?*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (16 März 2009)

a) natürlich darf er die zeichnungen machen. erstellen, ändern, verwerfen, komplettes programm!

b) wenn die anlage durch eine fachkraft von der spannung getrennt wurde, darf der ing. auch den schraubendreher in die hand nehmen

(zu b) ich habe es bisher noch nie erlebt, dass mir einer verwehrt hat, die schalthandlung selber durchzuführen, da gilt solaris sein "wenn er es sich zutraut"! ... meistens sind die 1kV schalthandlungen also niederspannung 230/400V~ bzw. 500V~ etc. von mir durchgeführt worden - ich wirke vertrauenserweckend  )


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2009)

4L *ACK*

Ich muß ehrlich sagen, ich bin nun auch nicht sooo wild darauf, im Schaltschrank rumzubasteln. Gute Ausrede, den Elektriker zu "belästigen", "Ich darf halt nicht"! 

Aber mal ehrlich, wer hat nicht schon irgendwo einen Draht an- oder abgeklemmt oder die Drehrichtung eines Motors geändert. Es gibt natürlich Dinge, an die würde ich ohnehin nicht rangehen, ich hab Angst vor Stromschlägen. 

Solange ein Berechtigter die Arbeit abnimmt, darf man auch am Schaltschrank bauen (Spannungslos, ist ja klar). Man kann ja auch durchaus sein gesamtes Eigenheim selbst verkabeln, wenn es dann jemand abnimmt und dafür unterschreibt. Der muß natürlich die Berechtigungen haben.


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Hallo Leute

Arbeiten für Geld dürfen im Elektrobereich nur von einer Person oder Frima durchgeführt werden die in der Handwerksrolle eingetragen ist.
Hier dürfen sich nur Meister, Techniker (Mit einer Zusatzausbildung zum Meister) oder Ingeneuer mit einer zusätzlichen Genehmigung eintragen lassen.

Ich habe mich vor kurzen wegen einen Kumpels (BA of Engineering) bei der HWK, Innung und Finanzamt in München darüber informiert.
(Ende des Liedes ist das er nun darf, aber bis er die Bescheinigungen etc. alle zusammen hat ich oder ein anderer Innungsmeister all die Sachen überprüfen muss)

Es dürfen auch keine Freundschaftsdienste etc. (Auch innerhalb der Famile) erbracht werden. Nur in der Eigenen oder der Mietwohnung darf gebaut werden bis sich die Balken biegen.


---

Im IHK bereich benötigt ein Ingenieur zusatzausbildungen wie Schaltberechtigungen usw.
Ein Facharbeiter hat diese schon mit seiner Ausbildung erworben.

Schaltberechtigungen über 10KV, den AuS Schein etc. benötigen hingegen alle (Auch die Meister).

Rechtlich ist es so das nur ein gleichwertiger mit den erforderlichen Bescheinigungen einen gleichwerigen und niederen fachliche Arbeit anschaffen kann. 
(Ich möchte in diesen Raum eien Steckdose ist keine fachliche Anweisung)
Im Elektrobereich bilden aus langen traditionellen Bedingungen ehraus die Spitze die Meister. Im Mechanikbereich etc. die Ingenieure, im Chemie/Pharmabereich die Techniker.
Sprich ein Facharbeiter kann niemals einen Meister oder Techniker fahchliche Anweisungen geben. 
Warum das genau so ist kann ich mir denkene, weiss es aber nicht sicher.

Ich hoffe es ist hilfreich. Es kann sein das ich irgendwo falsch liege. Das ist halt mein Kentnisstand oder was mit vor kruzen von den Kammern und Finanzamt gesagt wurde.

Hoffe es ist euch hilfreich.

Grüße

(PS ich habe auch etxra den AuS und den über 10KV zum Meister noch dazu machen müssen)


----------



## PeterEF (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Arbeiten für Geld dürfen im Elektrobereich nur von einer Person oder Frima durchgeführt werden die in der Handwerksrolle eingetragen ist.
> Hier dürfen sich nur Meister, Techniker (Mit einer Zusatzausbildung zum Meister) oder Ingeneuer mit einer zusätzlichen Genehmigung eintragen lassen.


 
Quark, das gilt solange es um eine neue Steckdose im Bad geht oder um Oma Friedas neuen Durchlauferhitzer, nicht aber in dem Bereich in welchem die meisten hier wahrscheinlich ihre Euros scheffeln, dazu siehe z.B. hier:

http://www.rhein-neckar.ihk24.de/pr...t/Handwerksrecht/HWK_A_Z.jsp#Schaltschrankbau



> ....
> *Schaltschrankbau*
> Die zunehmende Vernetzung von Anlagen und Maschinen durch DV-gestützte Steuerungen ermöglicht neue selbständige Existenzen in diesem Bereich. Damit stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich hierbei um handwerkliche oder nichthandwerkliche Tätigkeiten handelt. Es ist zu unterscheiden zwischen dem Metallbereich des Bauens der Schaltschränke und dem Stecken der Steuerungsverbindungen bzw. dem Anschluss am Einsatzort.
> Das Bauen der Gehäuse ist dann handwerkliche Tätigkeit, wenn es sich um Einzelfertigung auf Bestellung handelt. In den überwiegenden Fällen werden die Schaltschränke entweder zugekauft, aus vorgefertigten Teilen montiert oder in Serienfertigung hergestellt. Daher liegt meist keine handwerkliche Tätigkeit vor.
> *Das Programmieren der Steuerung und die Verkabelung im Schaltschrank sind keine handwerklichen Tätigkeiten. Denn sie sind Spezialtätigkeiten, für die die Ausbildung in Industrieberufen erfolgt. Gleiches gilt für die Anschlüsse bei den Maschinen und Anlagen.*


 



Hervorhebung von mir; mit Handwerk hat das also nicht mehr soviel zu tun...


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Quark, das gilt solange es um eine neue Steckdose im Bad geht oder um Oma Friedas neuen Durchlauferhitzer, nicht aber in dem Bereich in welchem die meisten hier wahrscheinlich ihre Euros scheffeln, dazu siehe z.B. hier:
> 
> http://www.rhein-neckar.ihk24.de/pr...t/Handwerksrecht/HWK_A_Z.jsp#Schaltschrankbau
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, habe nur die Auskunft wieder gegeben was mir die HWK und Innung München gesagt haben und das FA Starnberg telefonisch gesagt haben.
Laut Fa ist das Schwarzarbeit und wird je nach Situation in diesen kleinen Fällen mit nur (nur *fg*) ca. 2400 - 5000 Euro bestraft.
Das ganze ist Strafecht und kein Zivilrecht oder eine Bagatelle.
Zusätzlich dann noch eien Stafe von der zuständigen Kammer.

Laut Auskunft solle man sich das genau überlegen was man dort macht, da es mitlerweile sehr viele Fahnder gibt und nach Regierungs und Landesanweisung auch jeder Fall der auf den Tisch kommt auch bearbeitet wird.

Sachlage ist: 
Arbeit muss bezahlt werden.
Bezahlte Arbeit darf nur ein Zugelassener Betrieb machen.
Bezahlung muss versteuert werden.

Kann euch auch nur das sagen was mir gesagt wurde.
Dachte es ist hilfreich.
Wers selber wissen will soll einfach bei seiner HWK oder bei seinen FA anrufen.


----------



## PeterEF (18 März 2009)

Schwarzarbeit liegt vor, wenn jemand handwerklich Tätigkeiten ohne Eintragung ausführt (Omas neue Steckdose).

Die hier aufgeführten Tätigkeiten:



> Es soll eine Flaschenabfüllanlage angeboten, projektiert, CAD, aufgebaut, programmiert, visualisiert und inbetrieb genommen werden.
> 
> Darf er das Angebot machen?
> Darf er projektieren (Hardware aussuchen)?
> ...


 
fallen nicht in den Zuständigkeitsbereich einer Handwerkskammer, da industrielle Tätigkeiten.


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Schwarzarbeit liegt vor, wenn jemand handwerklich Tätigkeiten ohne Eintragung ausführt (Omas neue Steckdose).
> 
> Die hier aufgeführten Tätigkeiten:
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, das Weiss sich nicht, kann sich bei drei der Aufgeführten Sparten aber bedenklich erweisen. 
Nähere und verbindliche Auskünfte kann dir die für dich zuständige Kammer geben.

Für IBN findest du die Angaben in der VDE0113 Teil 3 und 4, sowie 0113 Teil 19. Ist glaube ich fest EU bindend durch die 60204
(habe keien VDE zur Hand, glaube Teil 3.5.x dürste es expliziet sein)

Für Steuerungen VDE0113 Teil 11.3 und in der 661131er

Die Anderen weiss ich nicht mehr auswendig.


Hoffe es ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## Tobi P. (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Sprich ein Facharbeiter kann niemals einen Meister oder Techniker fahchliche Anweisungen geben.



Selbstverständlich kann er das. Auch ein Meister weiss nicht alles und wenn ich als Geselle/Facharbeiter einen Meister dabei erwische wie er aus Unwissenheit Murks baut (und das hab ich schon oft genug erlebt) kann ich ihm sagen "Nee, das darfst du so nicht machen, das musst du so und so machen!"
Auch wenn ich als Geselle die Mittelspannungsschaltberechtigung habe und der Meister nicht (und auch das kann gut sein da nicht jeder Betrieb im Mittelspannungsnetz arbeitet und sich deshalb einige Meister den Lehrgang sparen) bin ich in dem Gebiet dem Meister gegenüber weisungsbefugt - ich kann ihn z.b. dem Schaltraum verweisen da dort während Schalthandlungen nur schaltberechtigte Personen anwesend sein dürfen.


Gruß Tobi

PS: Falls jetzt wer schlau daherreden will "Als Geselle bekommst du keine Schaltberechtigung für Mittelspannung" soll er lieber von vornherein still bleiben, das stimmt nämlich nicht - den Lehrgang Schaltberechtigung kann sogar eine Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten machen um in der kundeneigenen Mittelspannungsanlage zu schalten


----------



## Tobi P. (18 März 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Schwarzarbeit liegt vor, wenn jemand handwerklich Tätigkeiten ohne Eintragung ausführt (Omas neue Steckdose).



Na das katapultiert die Dunkelziffer aber um einige Zehnerpotenzen nach oben *ROFL*
Mal im Ernst - wenn du gerade bei Oma ne neue Steckdose einbaust und zufällig einer vom Zoll durchs Fenster schaut passiert dir überhaupt nichts. Sobald du dem sagst du bist der Enkel hat der das Interesse schon wieder verloren denn kein Gericht der Welt wird dich wegen Schwarzarbeit verknacken wenn du bei deiner Oma ne Steckdose installierst.
Wenn deine Oma in einem Altenheim wohnt und du dort hundert Steckdosen einbaust sieht die Sache natürlich wieder anders aus 
Ich selbst hab im Verwandten/Freundeskreis schon hunderte Elektroarbeiten gemacht - ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich deswegen.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann er das. Auch ein Meister weiss nicht alles und wenn ich als Geselle/Facharbeiter einen Meister dabei erwische wie er aus Unwissenheit Murks baut (und das hab ich schon oft genug erlebt) kann ich ihm sagen "Nee, das darfst du so nicht machen, das musst du so und so machen!"
> Auch wenn ich als Geselle die Mittelspannungsschaltberechtigung habe und der Meister nicht (und auch das kann gut sein da nicht jeder Betrieb im Mittelspannungsnetz arbeitet und sich deshalb einige Meister den Lehrgang sparen) bin ich in dem Gebiet dem Meister gegenüber weisungsbefugt - ich kann ihn z.b. dem Schaltraum verweisen da dort während Schalthandlungen nur schaltberechtigte Personen anwesend sein dürfen.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Tobi,

ein Geselle darf niemals einen Meister technisch fachlich Weisungsbefugt sein.

--
PS: Wir haben fürher sogar die technischen Zeichner etc. auf den AuS kurs usw. geschickt


----------



## Solaris (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> ein Geselle darf niemals einen Meister technisch fachlich Weisungsbefugt sein.




Wo steht das? Ich hätte gern mal eine Quellenangabe.


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Ich hätte gern mal eine Quellenangabe.


 

Huhu,

schau im BGB nach.
Ich habe keines zur Hand.
Da steht im Satz wegen Eigenverantwortlichkeit und Haftung.

Im BGV steht es auch.

Ist im Endefekt wie bei der Bundeswehr.

Mannschaft, Offiziere, Oberste, General.
Der Offizier und der Feldwebel von der Truppe kann dir tehcnische Anweisungen geben. Der General nur normale


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

Da könnt ihr noch lange drüber diskutieren. Letztlich hat das eh nichts mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun.

@Maxi
Bei deiner Obrigkeits- und Rangordnungs-und Scheinegläubigkeit behaupte ich mal, du würdest ne alte Oma in einem brennenden Haus sitzen lassen, weil du den Schein und die Befugnis zum Einschlagen der Tür nicht hast und/oder den zuständigen Paragraphen gerade nicht mehr auswendig weißt. Und wenn ich dann komme mit dir gemeinsam in das Haus will, willst du erst wissen, ob ich auch Brandmeister bin und die Befugnis habe.

@Handwerkskammer
Wir alle wissen doch, daß den Handwerkskammern scheißegal ist, ob ihre Mitglieder ordentliche Arbeit leisten oder nicht. Es geht hier um das Sichern von Pfründen und das Abstecken von Marktsegmenten für sich und ihre Klientel. Das haben sie ja auch mit dem "Computermeister" versucht und sind fein auf die Schn... geflogen. Ich hoffe, daß diesem Unwesen bald mal ein Ende gemacht wird. Ob der Handwerker, den ich beschäftige, die staatlich vorgeschriebene Ausbildung hat, kann ich auch alleine erfragen, dazu brauch ich keinen Eintrag in eine Handwerksrolle. Der Pfusch, den man manchmal so sieht zeigt ohnehin, daß das keine Garantie für ordentliche, professionelle Arbeit ist.

@Schwarzarbeit
Ja, Schwarzarbeit ist Sch..., aber, solange alle unsere Politiker sich weigern, ihre Einkunftsquellen offenzulegen gehe ich davon aus, daß sie ebenfalls Schwarzarbeiten. Und was wollen die dann vom Volk eigentlich verlangen? Für das FA ist doch am Besten alles Schwarzarbeit. Demnächst ist es also Schwarzarbeit, der Oma die Tasche ins Haus zu tragen????


----------



## Tobi P. (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ein Geselle darf niemals einen Meister technisch fachlich Weisungsbefugt sein.



Echt? Und warum bin ich dann als Geselle dem Meister der Fremdfirma die bei uns im Werk arbeitet gegenüber weisungsbefugt? 
Mein Beispiel von vorhin war auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen - ich bin Inhaber einer Mittelspannungsschaltberechtigung und habe schon so einige Nichtinhaber eines solchen Scheins der Schaltanlage verwiesen, nicht wenige davon Meister. Das wird auf dem Lehrgang (ich hab den beim VNB gemacht) sogar explizit erwähnt: "Nicht mit der Schalthandlung betraute Personen sind während der Schaltvorgänge der Schaltanlage zu verweisen. Der Schaltberechtigte ist während der Arbeiten an der Mittelspannungsanlage den anderen Mitarbeitern gegenüber weisungsbefugt."
Und das muss auch so sein denn sonst könnte ja einer ankommen und sagen "Schalt wieder zu" oder "Den Erdungsschalter legst du nicht ein" oder sowas in der Art.
Eine ganz ähnliche Situation hast du ja wenn du als Elektrofachkraft einen Vorgesetzten hast der keine EFK ist - dem bist du in elektrotechnischen Belangen gegenüber auch weisungsbefugt. Wenn ein Meister für einen bestimmten Bereich keine Qualifikation hat aber der eigentlich Untergebene schon täte der Meister gut daran sich an die Anweisungen des Untergebenen zu halten weil der die Situation aufgrund seiner speziellen Ausbildung halt einschätzen kann bzw. weiss wie man sich dabei zu verhalten hat.

Kleines Beispiel: Würdest du als Elektromeister an einer mobilen Netzersatzanlage herumfuhrwerken obwohl du keinen Schimmer von der Bedienung der Anlage hast oder würdest du dich eher nach den Anweisungen des Maschinisten richten der für die Bedienung der NEA ausgebildet wurde?


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel: Würdest du als Elektromeister an einer mobilen Netzersatzanlage herumfuhrwerken obwohl du keinen Schimmer von der Bedienung der Anlage hast oder würdest du dich eher nach den Anweisungen des Maschinisten richten der für die Bedienung der NEA ausgebildet wurde?
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Das hat ja wieder mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun, das meint der Maxi ja nicht ... *ROFL*

Oder wer meint der hat?

Scheine, verstehtst du Tobi, die Scheine sind das A und O!

Der Maxi haut mich irgendwann nochmal, gelle Maxi.


----------



## Tobi P. (18 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Scheine, verstehtst du Tobi, die Scheine sind das A und O!



Meinst du jetzt diese kleinen bedruckten Zettel die ich am Monatsende von meinem Arbeitgeber bekomme und die den ein oder anderen Beamten manchmal vorübergehend erblinden lassen 
Dann hast du recht, die sind wirklich Grundlage jeder Befehlskette *ROFL*


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr noch lange drüber diskutieren. Letztlich hat das eh nichts mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun.
> 
> @Maxi
> Bei deiner Obrigkeits- und Rangordnungs-und Scheinegläubigkeit behaupte ich mal, du würdest ne alte Oma in einem brennenden Haus sitzen lassen, weil du den Schein und die Befugnis zum Einschlagen der Tür nicht hast und/oder den zuständigen Paragraphen gerade nicht mehr auswendig weißt. Und wenn ich dann komme mit dir gemeinsam in das Haus will, willst du erst wissen, ob ich auch Brandmeister bin und die Befugnis habe.
> ...


 
Hi ich kann nur das weiter geben was mir von einer Kammer oder FA gesagt wurde. Den Fragenden wird es hilfreich sein. Die Trolle sollen halt einfach selbst nachfragen. 
Ich muss ja nicht eine Behauptung untermauern sondern wenn Sie es nicht glauben mir das Gegenteil zeigen.
Mir ist das an sich ziemlich Schnuppe was die anderen damachen. Werd einfach nichts mehr dazu sagen.

PS: Bin Zugführer für Angriffstrupp mit Truppmannausbildung bei der FW Feuerwehr gewesen. Momentan Passiv. 
Mein Job war es Türen und Fenste rnach anweisung einzuschlagen, Gefahren zu beseitgen und Leben zu Retten. Sowie den Weg für die Dräger bereiten und für diese Gefahren ausspähen. (Glaub so heist die Anweisung dafür) Axt und Taschenlampe war mein Handwerkszeug.
PS2: Bei der FW gibt kein Brandmeister Befehle sondern in der Reihenfolge: Truppmann, Komandant, leitender Kommandant.


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> PS2: Bei der FW gibt kein Brandmeister Befehle sondern in der Reihenfolge: Truppmann, Komandant, leitender Kommandant.



Da wo ich herkomme gabs noch Brandmeister. Die konnten beides, löschen und "brennen"! 

Dann war für dich das Beispiel natürlich schlecht, gewählt, ich könnte jetzt anfangen, von einer ertrinkenden Mutti zu fabulieren, aber wie ich dich inzwischen kenne, hast du auch irgendwann den Rettungsschwimmer*schein* gemacht.


----------



## Tobi P. (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich muss ja nicht eine Behauptung untermauern sondern wenn Sie es nicht glauben mir das Gegenteil zeigen.



Doch, das sollte eigentlich schon sein. Wenn ich irgendwas behaupte sollte ich das auch belegen können, wenn schon nicht mit einer wasserdichten Normenfundstelle dann zumindest mit einer rudimentären Erklärung warum das jetzt so und so ist.
Für die Lösung einer Aufgabe ohne den Lösungsweg aufzuzeigen gibts in der Prüfung schliesslich auch keine Punkte.


Gruß Tobi

PS: Bei uns (die Jungs und Mädels in blau) gehts so: Einsatzleiter => Zugführer => Gruppenführer => Truppführer => Helfer/Fachhelfer


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Rettungsschwimmer*schein* ...


heisst zwar Rettungsschwimmabzeichen, aber ich lieg schon wieder unterm Tisch
*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

wer etwas genaueres über die Befähigung zum Rettungsschwimmen wissen will (und die Rangfolge der Rettungsschwimmer):
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rettungsschwimmabzeichen


----------



## maxi (18 März 2009)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Doch, das sollte eigentlich schon sein. Wenn ich irgendwas behaupte sollte ich das auch belegen können, wenn schon nicht mit einer wasserdichten Normenfundstelle dann zumindest mit einer rudimentären Erklärung warum das jetzt so und so ist.
> Für die Lösung einer Aufgabe ohne den Lösungsweg aufzuzeigen gibts in der Prüfung schliesslich auch keine Punkte.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi ne,

eine Behauptung gilt kausal immer für Wahr bis das gegenteil Bewiesen ist.

Ich habe euch nur das mitgeteilt was mir gesagt wurde, dies kostet mit Zeit und ich hätte es auch nicht tun müssen. Wenn das euch nicht gefällt ist es dennoch leider nicht weniger richtig.
Ich kann sicher keine Bestimmungen und Gesetze ändern, würde ich ja manchmal sehr gerne für euch. Also wendet euch dafür an die die zuständigen Institutionen.

Bitte nicht böse zu mir sein weil euch das nicht gefällt. Mir ja auch teilweise nicht.
Ein jeder muss sich aber nun einmal an die Regeln und Gesetze halten.

PS: Den Lösungsweg angeben ist selbst eine Aufgabe udn gehört nicht zwingend zum erüllen einer jenen. 
Wir hatten früher in den Prüfungen oft sogenannte programmierte Aufgaben. Mit 3 oder 4 verschiedenen vorgegebenen Lösungen von denen Eine oder manchmal auch Mehrere richtig sein konnten.


----------



## Solaris (18 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi ne,
> 
> eine Behauptung gilt kausal immer für Wahr bis das gegenteil Bewiesen ist.
> 
> Ich habe euch nur das mitgeteilt was mir gesagt wurde, dies kostet mit Zeit und ich hätte es auch nicht tun müssen.




Ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber so ein Erbsenzähler und Scheine-Winker wär doch auf jeden Fall besser ein typischer deutscher Beamter geworden. Die brauchen dann auch nicht bei ihrer Oma in Schwarzarbeit ne Steckdose verlegen, die können sich den Handwerker noch leisten.

@maxi  sieh doch bitte nicht Alles so eng! Nutze Deine Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2009)

Also auf meinen Baustellen darf ein Ingenieur mir den Kaffee holen, den Laptop einschalten und die Tagesberichte schreiben.... die richtige Arbeit lass ich lieber von Leuten erledigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Baustellen darf ein Ingenieur mir den Kaffee holen, den Laptop einschalten und die Tagesberichte schreiben.... die richtige Arbeit lass ich lieber von Leuten erledigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben



Ok, nimmst du mich mit?  Hört sich nach ner ruhigen Baustelle für mich an.


----------



## wincc (19 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Baustellen darf ein Ingenieur mir den Kaffee holen, den Laptop einschalten und die Tagesberichte schreiben.... die richtige Arbeit lass ich lieber von Leuten erledigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben




=) also so kenne ich das auch =)


----------



## RobiHerb (6 April 2009)

*Ingenieure*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Baustellen darf ein Ingenieur mir den Kaffee holen, den Laptop einschalten und die Tagesberichte schreiben.... die richtige Arbeit lass ich lieber von Leuten erledigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben



Scheint doch recht unterschiedliche Baustellen zu geben, den Einkäufer habe ich gespielt als ich 18 Jahre alt war. (T&N Frankfurt, ich war auch immer gleich 2 Stunden weg, haben die Fachleute in ihrem Arbeitseifer gar nicht bemerkt ).

Heute als Ingenieur, darf ich mich damit rumplagen, dass die Fachleute die Schutzbleche der Flex abmontieren, da man sonst nicht drankommt..., 

dass man nur mal eben was macht und deshalb die Anlage nicht runterfährt usw...

Ja und manchmal kommen sie dann und fragen, ob man mal nach ihren PC schauen kann, weil der so sonderbar sich verhält.

Aber wie schon oben gesagt, wenn das Geld stimmt, scheint ja im Lipperland eine recht angenehme Arbeitsumgebung auch für Ingenieure zu sein.

Ach ja, ich war auch mal auf einer Inbetriebnahme eines ca. 150 Mio Euro Krankenhaus Projekts, da wollte der Oberchefarzt ein Professer Dr. xxx, nicht mit den Ingenieren sprechen. Es war nicht "standesgemäss", hat 4 Jahre Verzögerung gegeben wegen Fluktuation und Missverständnissen.


----------



## Question_mark (6 April 2009)

*Ein Ing. darf alles, kann aber nicht immer*

Hallo,



			
				RobiHerb schrieb:
			
		

> Heute als Ingenieur, darf ich mich damit rumplagen, dass die Fachleute die Schutzbleche der Flex abmontieren, da man sonst nicht drankommt...,



Wie darf ich das verstehen ? 
1) Bist Du beauftragt für Arbeitssicherheit und musst verhindern, dass die Monteure Schutzeinrichtungen an der Flex entfernen ?
2) Oder gibst Du den Monteuren Anweisung, Schutzeinrichtungen zu entfernen um bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen ??

im letzteren Fall bist Du wahrscheinlich nicht der verantwortliche Ingenieur für die IBS. Wenn wider Erwarten doch, solltest Du lieber weiterhin das IBS-Personal aktiv durch Kaffeeeholen unterstützen, aber treffe lieber keine Entscheidungen über die Arbeitssicherheit und damit auch über die Gesundheit und das Leben der Dir anvertrauten Mitarbeiter durch Entfernen von Sicherheits- und Schutzeinrichtungen an Arbeitsmitteln ...  :sb6:



			
				RobiHerb schrieb:
			
		

> T&N Frankfurt, ich war auch immer gleich 2 Stunden weg, haben die Fachleute in ihrem Arbeitseifer gar nicht bemerkt



Die Fachleute haben das schon bemerkt, wohlwollend registiert und sich über Deine längere Abwesenheit tierisch gefreut. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ???



			
				RobiHerb schrieb:
			
		

> dass man nur mal eben was macht



Ich will das nicht weiter kommentieren, aber "nur mal eben etwas machen" zeugt von operativer Hektik und Unfähigkeit, ein Problem systematisch zu analysieren und eine fachlich qualifizierte Lösung des Problems zu erarbeiten. 
Und war das nicht eigentlich das wirkliche Ziel in der Ausbildung zum Inscheniör    

Also bei mir kräuseln sich doch irgendwie die Nackenhaare, aber wir beide könnten wirklich gut zusammen arbeiten. Jedenfalls solange Du nur für das Kaffee und Brötchen holen zuständig bist  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## RobiHerb (7 April 2009)

*Vorsatz*

Scheint wohl wirklich schwer zu sein, mit dem Standesdünkel (von beiden Seiten) fertig zu werden.

Wer auf den Baustellen rumläuft und meint, die Flex ohne Schutz sei vom Ingenieur so empfohlen, liegt doch irgendwie falsch.

Der Rest geht dann in diesem falsch verstandenen Sinne weiter ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2009)

hallo,
um mal die luft hier rauszulassen, ein ing muss sagen wo es lang geht, und gutes wissen haben, der muss nicht den ganzen tag rumrennen und sagen setzt den helm auf, mach das nicht, dafür hat er seine leute, ich erwarte von einem ing klare ansagen zu denen er auch steht.


----------



## Question_mark (7 April 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Lori schrieb:
			
		

> um mal die luft hier rauszulassen,



Hier hat sich auch keine Druckluft aufgebaut, die jetzt umweltschonend und geräuschlos abgebaut werden muss ...
Ich habe lediglich den herben Robi um Beantwortung meiner Fragen gebeten, da ich seinen Beitrag #38 im Thread nicht einordnen kann. 



			
				RobiHerb schrieb:
			
		

> Heute als Ingenieur, darf ich mich damit rumplagen, dass die Fachleute die Schutzbleche der Flex abmontieren, da man sonst nicht drankommt...,



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Proxy (19 April 2009)

Hi,

so jetzt mal wirklich was darf ein Ingenieur?
Und bitte nicht in Handwerk sondern INDUSTRIE(welche gute ingenieur geht ins Handwerk?)

Fall 1: Diplom Ing(Ohne Ausbildung)
Fall 2: Diplom Ing(Mit Ausbildung)

1. Wer darf einen Motor mit 400V/1000A 
 - Inbetriebnehmen
 - Umverdrahten
 - Einschalten

2. Unter Spannung arbeiten

3. Elektrische Unterweisungen halten für Personen die unter spannung arbeiten sollen

4. Schaltanlagen abnehem nach VDE/IEC Normen TÜV verordungen 

Ich weiß wenn man einen Ausbildung hat darf man bis 1kV schalten aber darf das auch einer ohne vorherige Ausbildung? Weil naja sind wir mal ehrlich eine FH Absolvent hat noch nie wirklich einen Schraubendreher von nah gesehen geschweige denn einen Schaltschrank verdrahten. 

MfG


----------



## Gaida (21 April 2009)

Zitat "Nur in der Eigenen oder der Mietwohnung darf gebaut werden bis sich die Balken biegen."

Na ja, ich meine man unterschreibt bereits bei seinem Stromlieferungsvertrag mit dem EVU das man die versorgten Elektroanlagen nur von einem zugelassenen Eelektroinstallateur "Errichten,ändern oder erweitern" lässt, früher Stand das mal in der AVBELTV oder so ähnlich....

Hier die aktuellen Vertragsgrundlagen $13 http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl106s2477.pdf


----------



## Gaida (21 April 2009)

*Jeder darf alles, unter meiner Aufsicht ...*

Es stellt sich doch grundsätzlich die Frage wer die Verantwortung trägt... oder?

Lt. BGV A3 .... oder unter Aufsicht einer Elektrofachkraft...... also darf ich doch jeden "fast" alles machen lassen!

Ob Ing. oder Bäcker, ist doch egal


----------



## maxi (1 Mai 2009)

Gaida schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch grundsätzlich die Frage wer die Verantwortung trägt... oder?
> 
> Lt. BGV A3 .... oder unter Aufsicht einer Elektrofachkraft...... also darf ich doch jeden "fast" alles machen lassen!
> 
> Ob Ing. oder Bäcker, ist doch egal


 

Hallo, ich muss vorsichtig sein was ich schreibe.

Meiner Kentniss nach kann ein Meister eine Person zu elektrotechnischen unterweisenen Person ausbilden. Diese kann gegebenfalls unter ständiger Aufsicht einer Fachkraft  elektrotechnische Arbeiten ausführen oder eigentständig genau definierte Arbeiten mit Nachprüfung (Meist in Serienfertigungen) bewerkstelligen.

Das oben genannte Thema, einen Motor anschließen, erlernen auch Mechaniker in ihrer Ausbildung. 
Die 5 Sicherheitsregelen
Richtiges Anschließen bzw. Wechseln
Was Sie nicht machen dürfen (Motorschutz, Sicherung, LEitung etc. verändern)
Überprüfen der Richtigkeit ihrer Arbeit.

Da Sie für diese Arbeiten ausgebildet sind, sind Sie auch befähigt.

Zum Arbeiten unter Spannung stehender Teile benötigt es zwingend einen AuS Schein. Selbst Meister / Techniker dürfen nach BGV nicht an eine Anlage mit unter spannung stehenden Teilen ohne diesen Schein arbeiten.
Bei einen Unfall würde der Arbeitende und die Firma in die Pflicht genommen werden.


----------



## nade (3 Mai 2009)

400/1000A, für so einen Motor muß derjenige, der ihn Anschließt ersteinmal genug Kraft haben um die Kupferschienen, oder die Leitungen Aufzulegen.
Das kann aber auch jeder BEtriebselektriker. Dazu bedarf es keines Ingenjeurs.
Diese Gattung Elektriker befindet sich ehr in der Planung, der Auftragabwicklung und an gehoberenen Stellen der Technik. Die Koordinieren, Planen, Beaufsichtigen ehr die Arbeiten.
Die Ausführenden Arbeiter sind alerdings auf Grundlegende Arbeitssicherheit Selbstveranrwortlich. Hinweisen bei Erkennen eines Fehlverhaltens ist allerdings auch der Beteiligten Fachkraft seine Aufgabe. Dazu sind die meist jährlichen Arbeitssicherheitsunterweisungen gedacht, damit jeder seine eigenen Fehler vermeiden weiß und eben andere darauf Aufmerksam machen kann, das sie Fehler in der Arbeitssicherheit machen.
Für Arbeiten unter Spannung, muß wie Maxi schon sagte, egal wer einen Schein machen. Arbeiten an Hochspannungsanlagen ab 10KV+ ist ebenfalls ein Schein zu machen.
Das wird allerdings in Schaltberechtigter und Schaltberechtigung glaub ich auch noch Unterschieden...


----------



## Falcon4 (4 Mai 2009)

In der VDE1000 steht geschrieben wer Elektrofachkraft ist.
E-Gesellen/ -Meister/ -Techniker und auch  -Ing.´s.
Habe die VDE 1000 aber nicht zur Hand.

So und wer darf einen Motor anschliessen?

...


----------



## Gaida (4 Mai 2009)

VDE 1000.... ----> DIN VDE 0100 !

Da steht nichts von Meistern und Ings....
da ich sie gerade zur Hand hab hier mal ein Auszug...
....
_Für Deutschland ersetzt durch:Elektrofachkraft ist, wer aufgrund seiner fachlichen Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen sowie_
_Kenntnis der einschlägigen Normen die ihm übertragenen Arbeiten beurteilen und mögliche Gefahren_
_erkennen kann._
_ANMERKUNG Zur Beurteilung der fachlichen Ausbildung kann auch eine mehrjährige Tätigkeit auf dembetreffenden Arbeitsgebiet herangezogen werden._

Hmmm, also wer keine VDE 0100 zu Hand hat oder darauf zurückgreifen kann, denn merken kann man sich das nicht alles, darf sich nicht Eleltrofachkraft nennen .

Ein Motor darf ein jeder anschliesen...unter Aufsicht einer Elektrofachkraft...oder man ist Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten und hat speziell das Motoren anschließen erlernt, dann darf man das dann auch ohne Aufsicht.


----------



## Falcon4 (6 Mai 2009)

So habe nu heute mal nachgeschaut
In der VDE 1000-10 Absatz 5.2 Steht sinngemäß:
Die Anforderungen an die fachliche Ausbildung für arbeiten im Gebiet der E-Technik ist in der Regel durch den Abschluß einer der nachstehenden Bildungsgänge im jeweilligen Arbeitsgebiet der E-TEchnik(sowohl männlich als auch weiblich auch wenn ich aus faulheit nur die männliche Bezeichnung schreibe)
Gesell/ Facharbeiter / Industriemeister / Techniker / Handwerksmeister und Dipl-Ing die ein annerkanntes Studium der E-Technik absolviert haben.

In der aktuellen VDE 1000-10 stehen meine ich dann sogar die Bachelor und MAster mit drin.
Und VDE 1000 ist nicht die 0100!


----------



## BoxHead (6 Mai 2009)

Meister und Diplom Ingenieure dürfen sich im Büro durch die gesammelten VDE Werke lesen und sich dann wichtig tun während andere die Arbeit schaffen für die sie sich zu fein sind. In der Praxis würde ja eher ein Mechaniker einen Motor anschießen als ein Dipl.Ing. Ich habe beides noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Homer79 (6 Mai 2009)

> Meister und Diplom Ingenieure dürfen sich im Büro durch die gesammelten VDE Werke lesen und sich dann wichtig tun während andere die Arbeit schaffen für die sie sich zu fein sind. In der Praxis würde ja eher ein Mechaniker einen Motor anschießen als ein Dipl.Ing. Ich habe beides noch nicht erlebt.




...wo kommstn du her? ich kenne genug davon (Meister oder Ing.), die selber arbeiten...schon allein um solchen wie dich zu zeigen wies richtig geht


----------



## Friese_250 (11 Mai 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Meister und Diplom Ingenieure dürfen sich ..wichtig tun während andere die Arbeit schaffen .... In der Praxis würde ja eher ein Mechaniker einen Motor anschießen als ein Dipl.Ing. ....



siehste, genau  das war meine Motivationshilfe das Studium erfolgreich zu beenden -kleinen d.... Elektrikern zu sagen wo es lang geht. Das
ist doch alle mal besser als es gesagt zu  bekommen *ROFL*

Ich sitze hier trocken, mit einer Kaffeemaschine  in meinem Büro, finde Zeit im Netz zu stöbern - während meine Elektriker draußen im Regen Kabel in eine Anlage drücken 

Friese_250


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2009)

Ich würde aber trotz allem Spaß hier mal vorschlagen, wieder zum Kern der Sache zurückzukommen oder doch lieber nichts zu sagen, wenn es nichts mehr gibt das man zu sagen hätte. Laßt vielleicht mal den ganzen Standesdünkel und die dusseligen Vorurteile beiseite, das bringt eh niemanden weiter. Wem sein "Los" als Elektriker nicht gefällt, der darf ja durchaus den Weg eines Studiums gehen, um sich dann den gleichen Vorurteilen entgegenzustellen.  Andererseits fand ich immer schon eine solide Berufsausbildung wichtig und kann die nur jedem künftigen Bachelor oder Master ans Herz legen, zumal diese neuen Titel kaum noch was Wert sind und einem internationalen Vergleich zwar vielleicht standhalten, aber vergessen wird, auf welchem Niveau wir hier vergleichen. So etwas nennt man ja i.A. Downgrade, oder? Aber das haben unsere "Kultusminister" wahrscheinlich gar nicht gesagt bekommen und selber schnellen die eh nichts.


----------

